# Need mondera brand spinners



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i would like a set of mondera spinners


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt???


----------



## drgndawagn (Sep 10, 2007)

i like them k/o's :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

me too


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The last time I seen those were on Money Talks that green elco


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

The last guy I know who owned money talks was allhustlenolove here in layitlow he might still have the knockoffs or ask Goodtimesroy he had the wheels at one time and might have those knockoffs hey it's worth a try


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anyluck?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 25 2009, 02:29 AM~13105684
> *The last guy I know who owned money talks was allhustlenolove here in layitlow he might still have the knockoffs or ask Goodtimesroy he had the wheels at one time and might have those knockoffs hey it's worth a try
> *


Goodtimesroy

is not a member

no luck yet

thank for you help so far


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://start.cortera.com/company/research/...era-wheels-inc/

is this the company info adress and owners name...???

the phone# no longer works..

but i'm not sure if this is the right company


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13128565
> *Goodtimesroy
> 
> is not a member
> ...


sure he is
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=20225


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still nothing...

still wanted


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still looking


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ez_rider (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 27 2009, 12:47 PM~13129080
> *http://start.cortera.com/company/research/...era-wheels-inc/
> 
> is this the company info adress and owners name...???
> ...


I went there years back when I was with SCM because he advertised with us. The owners name is Frank, I believe and he rented office space from a transportation office where his wife worked. I believe he folded up tent a few years ago and who knows where he went. Probably working a 9-5 like all those other wire wheel company guys. Try ebay, you get lucky there.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

somebody must have a nice set of these spinners laying around


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you seen the new issue of Impalas Magazine? There is an ad for Sinister wheels. The knockoffs look similar to these. :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the funky 3 bar swept claw lookin ones if your talkin about those


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 5 2009, 12:22 AM~14101278
> *I have the funky 3 bar swept claw lookin ones if your talkin about those
> *


i want the 2 bar


thanks thought


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i never found these


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

anybody got pictures of mondera wire wheels to post?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still wanted .. 

does anybody atleast have pictures!!!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 5 2009, 01:22 AM~14101278
> *I have the funky 3 bar swept claw lookin ones if your talkin about those
> *


post pics. I might be interested. gold or chrome?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Damn! I was just thinking :loco: I think I still have a set of 13" Gold center bolt on Monderas still in Boxes im gonna look :biggrin: ill also see what Mondera ko's I have laying around too and take pictures


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jun 5 2009, 06:26 AM~14102528
> *i want the 2 bar
> thanks thought
> *



i wanna see this


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

the funky 3 bar swept claw lookin ones


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted+Mar 31 2009, 05:15 PM~13446689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey! Homie I went and looked and this is what i found.... ill look some more I might have others but this is what I found for now  Mondera ko's


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Nov 6 2009, 04:10 PM~15581244
> *Damn! I was just thinking  :loco: I think I still have a set of 13" Gold center bolt on Monderas still in Boxes im gonna look  :biggrin:  ill also see what Mondera ko's I have laying around too and take pictures
> *






Here they are 13x7 Reverse :loco: Damn I thought they were 5 lug but turns out they were 4 lug 4x4.50/4x4.25 all gold center


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

got some nice stuff lying around. anything dayton?


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 7 2009, 06:49 AM~15589269
> *got some nice stuff lying around. anything dayton?
> *






like what are you looking for Dayton?


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

spinners gold. maybe chrome


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 7 2009, 12:19 AM~15589467
> *spinners gold. maybe chrome
> *


get your own fucking topic!!!


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

got thses....


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

> get your own fucking topic!!!
> [/qu you mad you cant sell that junk you push on here.. dont get your feellings hurt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

updated


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

back up


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

:biggrin:

still looking for these


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15738224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When I sold Thugg Passion last year to Sweden it had Mondera Knock Offs
Try getting ahold of Silentdawg or lowrider63 on here they know the guy


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 10:59 AM~15744401
> *When I sold Thugg Passion last year to Sweden it had Mondera Knock Offs
> Try getting ahold of Silentdawg or lowrider63 on here they know the guy
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 11:02 AM~15744417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there there are the style i want.. thank for the info

those are wheel chips on there.. or paint??


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 22 2009, 08:01 PM~15748252
> *there there are the style i want.. thank for the info
> 
> those are  wheel chips on there.. or paint??
> *


Those are chips and the O in Mondera is like a Diamond


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 22 2009, 08:06 PM~15748309
> *Those are chips and the O in Mondera is like a Diamond
> *


i really like these spinner they are way differnt and have nice design on the edge


last question is are they plastic like the ones posted above in the topic?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 22 2009, 08:32 PM~15748628
> *i really like these spinner they are way differnt and have nice design on the edge
> last question is are they plastic like the ones posted above in the topic?
> *


No I don't think they are plastic but I only had the car like a month and a half and the furthest I drove it was one time to get air in a tire like a block and a half away.......never left the garage because I got it soley to sell  
But the chips looked like a good anodized metal


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks hommie



if any body has more pictures of these spinner post them up


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Nov 21 2009, 01:18 PM~15738224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyody got these?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn still looking I would of thought rag3roy would of new where those ones went or Allhustlenoluv..Good luck on your search


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

talk about hard to get. They look fucking badass, hope I can get my hands on a set.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 3 2009, 10:47 AM~15858307
> *talk about hard to get. They look fucking badass, hope I can get my hands on a set.
> *


i never thoughit would of been hard ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt 
i'm still loooking


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 10:45 AM~15858289
> *damn still looking I would of thought rag3roy would of new where those ones went or Allhustlenoluv..Good luck on your search
> *


They went to Sweden Larry


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

:0


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Nov 7 2009, 07:19 AM~15590190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the claw looking ones? Are those bolt ons or regular knockoffs.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 18 2010, 06:18 PM~16329202
> *how much for the claw looking ones?  Are those bolt ons or regular knockoffs.
> *


these are ko's and what your calling claw looking ones spin on to the ko. lok at like a cover.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jan 19 2010, 09:25 AM~16337259
> *these are ko's and what your calling claw looking ones spin on to the ko. lok at like a cover.
> *


Are you selling them? How much? Any chance you can get one more (5 total)?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

I'M STILL LOOKING FOR A SET


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Mar 24 2009, 03:37 PM~13374870
> *still looking
> *


Did you look under your couch cushions? :cheesy:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2010, 01:29 PM~16549963
> *Did you look under your couch cushions? :cheesy:
> *


funny


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt still looking


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16582714
> *ttt still looking
> *


gl, who would've known they would be this hard to find?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 11 2010, 11:25 AM~16582914
> *gl, who would've known they would be this hard to find?
> *


no shit..

i figured easy... find..

where is the dead stock when they closed down????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Feb 13 2010, 04:20 PM~16603584
> *no shit..
> 
> i figured easy... find..
> ...


Ive always wonder what happen to all the Crown 4 blade K.O. spinners & LA wire rims,steering wheels, & Roadster stuff when they closed down. :dunno:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Nov 7 2009, 06:19 AM~15590190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$SOLD$ How much? :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

anybody come across the 2 bar?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

mondera brand spinners wanted
post up what ya got 

they look like this














>


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Nov 7 2009, 08:19 AM~15590190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still have these.....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Sep 5 2010, 04:32 PM~18492974
> *still have these.....
> *


they are not the ones i'm looking for

they look nasty


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 5 2010, 05:32 PM~18493241
> *they are not the ones i'm looking for
> 
> they look nasty
> *


culo! :roflmao: ......................................but they both look fuked. :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still looking for a set


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still loooking


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 8 2010, 04:34 AM~17426709
> *Ive always wonder what happen to all the Crown 4 blade K.O. spinners & LA wire rims,steering wheels, & Roadster stuff when they closed down.    :dunno:
> *


X100000000 i remember on that movie set it off she had one of those steering wheels on her 62, theres a guy on here that was making his own steering wheel


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still looking


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

mondera brand spinners wanted
post up what ya got 

they look like this











> > still looking


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

tttt still looking


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still looking

can anybody help?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Jan 26 2011, 08:54 PM~19707946
> *ttt
> total topiced update see page  #1
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> mondera brand spinners wanted
> post up what ya got
> 
> they look like this
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still looking


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

TTTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

pointed 2 bar wanted...!!!
like these
mondera brand spinners wanted
post up what ya got 

they look like this


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

still searching for them...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

individualsbox said:


> anybody come across the 2 bar?


to the top tuesday!!!
still looking for a set


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

wow its been years and u still dont havent found a set i can apprceiate that some times its one piece at a time good luck homie i still wish joe ray would sell me his la wire wheels but thats probaly not going to happen


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

btw i rember a long time ago u had a la wire steering wheel for sale u ever find another one thats my hunt im not sure if i could replace my chain but for that wheel i could


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

bump


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

anybody see these???

i'm still looking for a set


----------



## IamGaryFromUtah (Oct 4, 2011)

individualsbox said:


> anybody see these???
> 
> i'm still looking for a set


just take some 2 wing straights and take them to a machine shop to make them pointy and rechrome.....no need to wait for years....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

they are acttully ribbed near the wheel chip also ..
these china spinner will break if the grind them down nowa day anyways


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

individualsbox said:


> pointed 2 bar wanted...!!!
> like these
> mondera brand spinners wanted
> post up what ya got
> ...


still looking for them


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

anybody?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Anybody got the tool for these knockoffs?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Mr Gee said:


> Anybody got the tool for these knockoffs?


:dunno:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Lookin for the tool for the knockoff!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin for the tool for the knockoff!


 what do you mean tool..??? these don't hammer on and off? post up pictures


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's mine..


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr Gee said:


> Lookin for the tool for the knockoff!


bad Ass set you have Gil


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> bad Ass set you have Gil


Thanks Robert..I'm not sure how many they made but I can't find any info on them!! I might have to just make a tool


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

DETONATER said:


> Here's mine..


 is the spinner like a zenith?? I am looking for a set of the spinners I like the pointed tips, with a ribbed edge near the wheel chip.. but I didn't realize it was a special tool... are adaptors different also?


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

individualsbox said:


> is the spinner like a zenith?? I am looking for a set of the spinners I like the pointed tips, with a ribbed edge near the wheel chip.. but I didn't realize it was a special tool... are adaptors different also?


I'll take some pics..There is a hex , think that's what its called, that spins onto the adapter....then the spinner actually bolts on to that..hope that makes sense..oh and there is no chip, it is painted in the middle...they are pretty nice lookin wheels though


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

This is how exactly they bolt on right here


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Yep. As pictured. Same adapter as any standard adapter. 2 piece ko.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i never knew mondera wheels mounted like that


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

DETONATER said:


> Yep. As pictured. Same adapter as any standard adapter. 2 piece ko.





lone star said:


> i never knew mondera wheels mounted like that


There ya go...as Detonater said, 2 piece KO! Hey Detonater, what do you use for the first piece that goes on the adapter?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr Gee said:


> There ya go...as Detonater said, 2 piece KO! Hey Detonater, what do you use for the first piece that goes on the adapter?


They are the same as your Hex knock off, with center bolt that threads to the adapter like normal. The interchangeable parts are the top pieces. 2 point knock off, bullet, etc. Hand tight or so.. 

To remove you unscrew the bullet, or 2 prong knock off then use a knock off hex tool and remove the ko and slide your rim off. same as any Dayton style rim.


----------

